# Early spring sow specks!



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

They are starting to eat! 7 pounders caught yesterday and today. I got pics but aint posting them:slimer: Same spot yesterday and today. 2 7lbs and 2 6 lbs. Water dirty but they can still see the plum fat boy corkies. It's go time fellas! Find that mud and shell and get some!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great catch. Very informative report...Thanks...LOL


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whatever!!!!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Ditto*

What he said....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

sure ya did.........hell i caught a ten pounder just now...in my office!



Fish Killa said:


> They are starting to eat! 7 pounders caught yesterday and today. I got pics but aint posting them:slimer: Same spot yesterday and today. 2 7lbs and 2 6 lbs. Water dirty but they can still see the plum fat boy corkies. It's go time fellas! Find that mud and shell and get some!


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

You can call me a liar. I wonder why you would doubt it though. If you know seasonal patterns you should know that now is the time for the big girls to start showing up. Water is almost 70 degrees! It is pretty much april! I guarantee you will be seeing more fish like this caught this weekend if the weather allows good water time. I got two pics of the seven pounders but they both have landmarks in them. Like I said, beleive it or not the fat girls are hungry and ready to eat now!

Later ladies


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Try the bayside at Rollover, that is where they are coming from, don't ask how I know.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

7 pounders????? ya by all means please stay over in your "secret" spot. i'll be where the 9 pounders are. get over yourself..........


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

why you got to hate guys! No, "way to go!!!" "Good Job!!!"????"

Yea I am just lying to sound cool. I guess it didn't work. Oh well, I guess I'll just go fishing or something.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The fish are in the wa__ater. No really, if your on 7 pound fish thats awsome. But not much of a report, like bait, bay, kayakin, pier. Got to give us something, we know the fish are starting to bite from all the other real reports.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

fug it! here are the pics but cropped of course. Beleive it or not I don't really care. I'm on fatties and obviously you aren't so choke on it! Nice bunch of guys you aresad_smiles


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

What Bay system are ya fishing patna?


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

come on man, are you really expecting an answer? If so then I am fishing the Texas bay sytem. Wait til my arms are too swore to cast and then I'll tell ya.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Great report*

Great fishing report and calling out the whole board.
Fishing is usually best in winter and spring.
Fish are a little fatter too.

Corkies do catch fish too.
Behind Rollover like reported on the other report! Sweet!
Everyone will be there shortly.
Oh, SLP should be good too.

Ditch the tude! SHEEESH
Welcome to the board.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

I did not mean to call out the whole board. Sorry about that. I was just suprised to see the likes of Mullet and others be so chitty about someone claiming to catch nice fish. Those pics are real and from today and yesterday so they should be prying their foot out of their mouths hopefully. 

I'm out guys


----------



## txhunter (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't post much but I monitor the board quite a bit. This one was worth a response.​
Why would you even bother posting this report if you're not going to share a story or give no information whatsoever?​
It's pretty obvious to me from your comments that you just want everyone to bow down to the trout god. My guess is no one cares.​


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

nice fish. where is the picture of the 7 pounder??????


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Dude if you want guys to say "Great Report" or "Great Catch" you need to be forth comming with some better info. Don't just have the attitude like you are throwing off withholding on us. None of this... O I'm not going to post the pictures so everyone doesn't see...Or not telling us generally where or even how you where fishing.

Think about it everyone who has fished this area knows the specks are comming in.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

Look, I was just trying to get you guys excited about the big girls maybe starting to bite. What is so wrong with that??? Not eberyone who posts reports give all the details and most give no clue to "where" they caught them. Of course I am going to withhold. I am not an idiot that tells the whole world on the internet where i will be in the morning so I can park next to them and sit as the fish move to a different area. Sounds like you guys are just mad. I was not wanting anyone to bow down to anything. Just trying to rally the troops and get things going. These boards have been dead from what I hear. I have not been on here in a loong time. Hung up the rods for a while now and just getting back in the water. 

Thougfht yall might like to hear that the big girl bite may be starting finally. I'm sorry I even bothered. Don't hold your breath for any more reports from me. Not very appreciative at all are we?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

txhunter said:


> I don't post much but I monitor the board quite a bit. This one was worth a response.​
> Why would you even bother posting this report if you're not going to share a story or give no information whatsoever?​
> It's pretty obvious to me from your comments that you just want everyone to bow down to the trout god. My guess is no one cares.​


EXACTAMUNDO!


----------



## goosekillr (Jul 11, 2007)

I agree with gcg. Where is the 7 pounder. If you think someone is gonna find your spot by saying your fishing in galveston or matagorda bay your crazy. I don't know how good you are at fishing, but you've got the braggin thing down.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

bunch of girls in here wah wah wah! Mont if I am out of line let me know but all this crying where did you catch em?, how? not enough details! your a liar. Are you guys serious??? Freaking come on!!!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Not To Knock You But,you Never Post A Whole Photo Do You?

Give Us A Break And Show The Real You,i Think Your Post Would Go Over Without Question Or Doubt.
By The Way Nice Fish...


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't even know if I have ever posted a photo before. This may be my first. I have only been on this board less than a year and not regularly like most of you guys. Great forum for sure but seems some guys like to get all uppity if you don't tell them you were up in Dickenson bay throwing plum corky fat boys in 3 feet of water around 10:00 am. I will get you guys some gps coordinates later and tell you when to meet me there and show you exactly how I was throwing and working my lure. We can take turns casting to the same spot! Maybe put some money in the pot to see who catches the biggest fish. We will need to move the boats around so everyone can get in the exact spot I was and throw to the same spot though. It may be a hassle but I want to make it up to you guys. Dickenson bay sw shore about midway in the bend before millers 30 yards off the bank, plum corky worked slow of course, let it get close to the bottom and keep it there. Hope that helps. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

This is from the second pm I have gotten about this kind of report bashing...enjoy.



> killa i dont post due to the bashers. i have found the board to be quite helpful at times. but the bashers are getting worse all the time and no one is controlling them. so i just sit back and watch. never give up your spots to these buttheads....


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

What the HELLL is going on here. This guy was trying to let everyone know there are some good fish over mud and shell and to go get them. The only thing he did not give ou was the bay system, this ain't burger king.... You cant have everything your way. I thought was a good report and it got me thinking of spots to fish tomrrow.

Now get over yourselves, cut the guy a break, and go get some big girls over some shell and mud.


----------



## johnny12fish (Aug 19, 2005)

*Its called fishing*

Whats up with this board man was trying to get every one fired up to go get after them sounds as though there are a lot of internet fisherman out there put your time on the water figure it out and get over it grow up you all know who you are.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

your an idiot. take your attitude to another board. You should of thrown those 2 dink trout back.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanxs for showing the pics and I understand why you don't want anyone to find the spot. Heck if I were on good fish I would want it to myself for a while too. Maybe some people took it the wrong way.


----------



## undersized (Jun 19, 2007)

IMO you guys are outta hand around here. I don't post very often here in fear of being bashed. The man gave me all the information I needed, none of it was a secrete, this time of year big trout start to bite and it is almost always over mud and shell. In what bay system? All of them. If you want someone to put you on fish pay for a guide. If fish killa gets reamed each time he posts he will quit and we can all read the same 10 peoples report each week. Sorry if I offended anyone with this.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

just to let yall know 
they been feeding since November over mud and shell
you just have ho hit them at the right time
ohh and nice fish


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

angel took the words right out of my mouth. tell us something we don't know.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

good catch those are some nice trout.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

tht is a big fish man-o man. but i got better hole than yours. I'm hooken 9 pounders here.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

he needs to do it without the attitude. Well bash you too if you cant post in a civil manner. Big deal he found some 18" trout over mud and shell or whatever.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I like to know what water because if it is near baffin ,i have no reason to get exicited that is everyday deal there .. darn i always tell 90% of the trip here on the post. mullet tells 110% and texas does like me ..


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice Fish.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

what he said .. nice fish ... and too far away for me to get that excited although we catch a few good ones down here


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

gcg3136 said:


> nice fish. where is the picture of the 7 pounder??????


Good question.

Brandon


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

That is the exact reason I quite posting reports on this forum. If you tell where you caught them then people get mad that your drawing to much attention to that area. I f you dont tell them where you caught them you see what happens. There a lot of people on this board that like to stir the pot and its getting worse and worse. By the way nice fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*No malice*

No malice intended Fish Killa,
I've had my share of irate PM's for every thing from killing to many frish to giving away secret spots.
Most people read the reports to get an idea of what's happening or what pattern is working. You just need to blog more. Tell a story or give some some antidotes.
The general consensus is:
*Welcome aboard and talk to us man, give us something to work with.......*

*Congrad on the nice fish!!!*


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

Mullet said:


> No malice intended Fish Killa,
> I've had my share of irate PM's for every thing from killing to many frish to giving away secret spots.
> Most people read the reports to get an idea of what's happening or what pattern is working. You just need to blog more. Tell a story or give some some antidotes.
> The general consensus is:
> *Welcome aboard and talk to us man, give us something to work with.......*


I hear you Mullet but let me give you some advice. If someone posts a thread such as the one I did, don't be so quick to get lippy. Be cool, say something nice like, "Sounds like a worth while trip, I'm glad to hear the bigguns are starting to eat".

Maybe after some nice small talk I would be willing to give up some story line. Getting all, Liar, I caught one ten pounds in my office, DITTO... what he said is not going to get you very far. You catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Ever heard that one. Thank sto the real men who stuck up for me and no that finding the big girls or even numbers of keepers takes work and everyone loves to find a good winter/spring spot to keep secret. Tell me Mullet, if you went out tomorrow to one of your honey holes and landed 2 6 and a 7 or two would your report be as detailed??? I didn't think so. Some of you guys need to grow a set and act like a real angler and find your own **** fish. I sure as hell aint telling you where mine are.

Oh, see you in Dickenson bay tomorrow right?


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe that was a bit much. Reading your post again it seems like you are trying to make up. What a mess. This board has gotten crappy huh? Maybe when the fair weather fisherman start posting reports from the dike it will be a nice place again. Can't say I wil be around to see or not though. 

I'm out


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Fish Killa said:


> bunch of girls in here wah wah wah! Mont if I am out of line let me know but all this crying where did you catch em?, how? not enough details! your a liar. Are you guys serious??? Freaking come on!!!


its his first time to catch more then one fish over 3 pounds in one day....Man i hate liars.....


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Fish Killa said:


> This board has gotten crappy huh?


Has it now.

Don't let the door slap ya on the way back out.

Kelly


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought the reason we're all on this board was to share info and to learn from one another?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a personal friend of FISHKILLA and when he is on the trout he is on the trout....BELEIVE!!!!!!! I will holla at u manana!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

If you want to act that way and "Diss"--just sing Kumbyya to ur self and go...............................and I don't really say too much but U made me do it.

Heck I have friends here and behave yourself and just have fun. This is a good board! Thats why we read it. (Green to Tx Hunter.)

swamp.02


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

it sounded like a lie and still does dont exspeck to get respeck for bs n on here captain!
ugh!!!! peace


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

Its so sad that you would not post pics of fish becasue of landmarks being in the photos, so basically this is the only spot you can catch fish? Is what you are telling the rest of us right??. Over and Out.


----------



## fred heyne (Feb 24, 2008)

I think we can agree after reading these posts that we've all learned a very valuable lesson. Drinking and blogging don't mix and unless you make a living fishing you are not a professional fisherman. Oh, and he who dies after catching the most fish doesn't win. Relax, its a fun hobby, not the superbowl.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

You guys are killing me. Still singing about Why won't you tell me where you were? I tell you what, next trip I'll post the pics right away and just say, "I caught these fish today." Then I will laugh as some of you guys start whining again about the vague report. The one guy nailed when he said , If you want someone to tell you where the fish are hire a guide. I don't know any of you why the hell would I invite you to come pot lick my hole??? I like that one, why do you want to pot lick my hole? No! You can't pot lick my hole! Dat dude, you ready to hit em up? That is a man there that has earned a spot next to me when I am on em. I am in no way claiming I am some bad A guy that kills em week in and week out. THAT would be a lie. I was just trying to say "I" think the big trout bite of early spring is upon us. Just like it happens every year. Mud and shell yo uknow the spots. Sorry I won't tell you where.

To all of you still trying to hate I want you to know you sound like bitter fools that do not know how to find fish. Wish I could help you out but I got enough friends.

Later ladies


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

No one is asking for GPS coordinates and no one wants to "pot lick your hole".

Just a simple mention of a bay system. Galveston? Matagorda? Lagnuna Madre? Each of those is thousands of acres of water. I don't think anyone would find your "hole"


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Fish Killa said:


> Tell me Mullet, if you went out tomorrow to one of your honey holes and landed 2 6 and a 7 or two would your report be as detailed??? I didn't think so.


Just taking up for Mullet here.
Actually he would...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=153007


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I know where he caught them.... In the mouth!


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

I love this board still. We just have to realize we all have different opinions on certain things and how we should post reports. Most of us are grown men, but it sounds like some mad junior high girls arguing. It's okay to express opinions, but we have to be careful and respect eachother. Nice fish man. I would love to catch a few more that size.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Report*

Fish Killa its not the report itself, its the cockyness or what ever you want to call it in your first sentence. The_* I have pictures but I ain't showing them*_ could have been left out and I think everything would have been fine. Or you could have just posted the cropped pictures and left that statement out.

I agree with you about details in a report and I also agree with you not wanting to post the pictures with landmarks that can be seen.

This would have been better:

_*Hey guys I caught 2 7's and 2 6's on consecutive days in Matagorda. The big springtime girls are feeding good right now and they were caught on pink corkies over mud and shell.*_ Thats all you needed to say and I don't think many would have a problem with it.

You do not have to post pictures and if you did not want to post them because of the landmarks I would have never mentioned them. There are many who put reports on here without pictures and I have rarely seen someone question the catch.

Nice fish! Gater


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

It is only the uneducated potlicking fisherman that you have to tell where fish are at any time of year or what type pattern they are on. This cycle repeats itself each year!
I have never had a "good" fisherman ask me what bay system or where I caught fish. Most questions are always centered around what type lure and presentation you used to catch fish.

Just my two cents and I do not understand the negative reaction on this board. Evidently, some people do not have anything better to do, like go fishing, than sit around and nitpick postings from generally genuine fisherpersons.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Yeah*

I was also with him but i was on the reds not a bad day


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

BG, you are killing me. Lol!


----------



## BiscuitTX (May 29, 2007)

whoa..........nice job. GPS coords please.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Don't stop, keep it going. This was getting entertaining. By the way nice fish, i dont hate you for being an *** about were you caught them. Hell i went out yesterday caught 1 trout and cut my finger on a reef, but of course i cant tell you when and where cause that would be releasing highly classified info......hehehehe. Can't everyone just get along.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think your post was bad, just your attitude. I like how you tell the board to grow up but you actually sound like the one still on the nipple. By the way you may want to "zero" out your scale before you weigh your fish and not start at three pounds.


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Guys, I fished with him yesterday and this is what we caught. FK, don't worry, i chopped the landmarks. He ain't lying, we are on the fish...


That is halarious right there!!!:smile:

Now how come the guys with a sense of humor were not around yesterday when I was"cocky" and said I got pics but ain't posting em!:slimer: ???


----------



## Greasy (Dec 11, 2006)

Mecca lecca high,
Mecca hynie ho!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fish Killa said:


> That is halarious right there!!!:smile:
> 
> Now how come the guys with a sense of humor were not around yesterday when I was"cocky" and said I got pics but ain't posting em!:slimer: ???


It is an aquired taste at the very best. You will be liked and despised for it.


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

Good one boomgoon.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

gater said:


> Fish Killa its not the report itself, its the cockyness or what ever you want to call it in your first sentence. The_* I have pictures but I ain't showing them*_ could have been left out and I think everything would have been fine. Or you could have just posted the cropped pictures and left that statement out.
> 
> I agree with you about details in a report and I also agree with you not wanting to post the pictures with landmarks that can be seen.
> 
> ...


What Gator says would have stopped all this.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Enough is enough..... This bullchit is over.....


----------

